
Facebook, Nautanki.tv and Zee Come Together to Make Elections Results Live on the Web - theone
http://www.watblog.com/2009/05/14/facebook-nautankitv-and-zee-come-together-to-make-elections-results-live-on-the-web/
======
theone
Is this something like we already saw, Facebook CNN Live.

